# Bandmill Insight



## ClintW (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all,

Okay, so I have some general questions. If these is not in the correct place can one of the moderators move it please.

So first off, has anyone used a Timbery bandmill before? I ran across them online. Their low cost mill seems really affordable, but I question the quality.

Second question, in starting milling, what are the thoughts on buying a cheap mill, a used mill, or building something on my own?

I have at least a year or till I am in a position to get a mill, but once back in MN I would really like to get into this. 

Thanks to everyone for your insight and help!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm still fairly new to milling myself but here's my .02 for what it's worth...

Never used that brand so I can't supply any input on that.
I'd say used is not a bad option as it allows you to buy more mill than you normally would be able to if you went new.
I've looked at a few homemade mills when I was shopping and it can be done right but going with a mill built by a company gives you a fallback for parts and advice if you should run into any issues plus the resale is probably better with a commercially built mill should you decide to sell it down the road and upgrade to a bigger mill.

Looks like you are planing on heading back to MN and if you get out my way (I'm in SE MN) let me know and you'd be welcome to spend some time with my mill to see what you think. I have a Hud-Son Oscar 18.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2015)

Clint, Colin gave some great advice. Another thing that comes to mind since you're shopping for lower cost manual mills, try to buy one that is made from parts you can buy at your local hardware store. Many people buy an LT10 Woodmizer, and while I love my WM mill, if I was shopping for a low cost manual mill like that I would never buy an LT10. You have to buy all the parts from them, but with mills like the EZ Boardwalk etc. you have to buy very few parts from them once the warranty runs its course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 28, 2015)

Clint, I don't know your experience on mills but would recommend finding some and getting any and all hands on time that you possibly can. If you need to spend a few bucks in fuel, so what, it will let you know exactly what you are looking at and not a cute little sales video. Keep in mind that I surely am not posting a video of the tree that took four hours to saw because it just wouldn't "behave" for me. By talking to owners while they are sawing you can see first hand the good and bad points of what they are using.
Another BIG point is figure what you plan to saw and buy a mill suited for something bigger. Turns out some trees aren't straight.
As for the cheap mills, I feel if you can weld a little, fab a little and have the time, you can make anything saw good lumber. Also given you have the time and knowhow you can build more mill for less money any day.
Good luck with whatever you choose to do, it's a lot of fun.
Allan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks! What you guys have said makes a lot of sense. I will have to get some time helping on a mill to get a feel for it.
I really like the idea if making my own lumber and being able to select unique trees for cutting. 
I do have an ace in my pocket, as one of my good friends from back home has a fairly large tree trimming and removal business. That's one reason I am really interested in it.


----------



## justallan (Feb 28, 2015)

If you plan to saw yard trees, or any other trees that came from around people, invest in a good metal detector. You may get away with hitting a small small nail, but just figure on most of them wrecking your blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

